# Betta never goes in his cave



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm always changing the fake plants in my tank, but no matter where I put the "cave" shelter ornament, my betta never goes in there. Does anyone else have a betta that never hides/uses all of their tank?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure he uses it sometimes, you probably just never _see_ him use it. LOL Bettas are sneaky little buggers!


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

True, they are sneaky. But I swear, I've been home for long periods of time and I haven't seen him use it once. Oh well, at least he likes his betta leaf hammock.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It could be that he is just always out when you are home. Or maybe because it is so low he prefers staying closer to the surface. Or maybe you haven't had him long enough for him to try to explore it? I know it took about a month before Kamehameha would go in his dome. Even now he doesn't spend more than a few seconds in it. The previous fish I had would never leave the cave. He was off to say the least.

Your fish has a very pretty home, and is just stunning!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree. It was at least a month or two before I noticed one of my guys going into his hidey cave. I recently moved him from a single 2.5 gal to a shared 20 gal with 3 other guys so I put that cave in his section because I knew he liked it and would probably end up using it again - although I haven't seen him use it since i moved him. but I am not sure where he sleeps either


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Bo would never go anywhere near the cave I bought....or the castle before that. He always preferred going behind the filter. So he hides sometimes between the two suction cups of the filter OR under the heater but never ever in the cave....I finally took it out.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeffrey uses his squidward house every once in a while, but its very infrequent. Niki, my female, doesn't ever touch her cave...at least ive never seen her use it. She much prefers to hide behind the filter.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a few bettas that don't use their caves. I like to put some sort of cave in their tanks just in case they decide one day they want to use it. 
I had one fish who never went into caves until one day I made a coconut cave and put it in his tank...He loves that! He is always in his coconut now. haha.


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the posts everyone. I think I keep the cave in there more for my own sake now because I like the way it looks! Jagger hides behind the filter and in the trees a lot too - it's been a couple months, but maybe one day he'll like his cave.


----------

